# My dog just gobbled up salmon and steamed brown rice!



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I was cooking some salmon and brown rice today, and saw my pup wiggling his nose at the delicious smells and gazing hopelessly at my meal. He has been eating the Prescription Diet W/D religiously with great stool results. As a treat I decided to crate train him with a few pieces of undressed, baked salmon and a small dish of the warm rice. Darcy inhaled the food in under 10 seconds and waited in his crate for more, wagging his tail the whole time.

This probably ends my quest for new commercial treats to entice him with, as I've never seen such an enthusiastic food response from him before. I do understand why those of you who homecook prefer it: clearly the dogs really enjoy the fresh human-grade food. We'll be using salmon and brown rice for training treats now!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Oct 17 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840950


> I was cooking some salmon and brown rice today, and saw my pup wiggling his nose at the delicious smells and gazing hopelessly at my meal. He has been eating the Prescription Diet W/D religiously with great stool results. As a treat I decided to crate train him with a few pieces of undressed, baked salmon and a small dish of the warm rice. Darcy inhaled the food in under 10 seconds and waited in his crate for more, wagging his tail the whole time.
> 
> This probably ends my quest for new commercial treats to entice him with, as I've never seen such an enthusiastic food response from him before. I do understand why those of you who homecook prefer it: clearly the dogs really enjoy the fresh human-grade food. We'll be using salmon and brown rice for training treats now![/B]


I'm so glad Darcy got some fresh salmon today! Casanova just loves wild-caught fish, veggies, and fruits!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

i wish i had time to homecook as well! Gigi loves regular food, doesn't care what it is either.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy loves fish and rice.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't blame him 

I had never thought of giving pups fruits and veggies until I started on this site. Cherry loved her banana today.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Disclaimer: No offense intended toward anyone here. If you want to feed kibble, fine. Just let me give you a perspective on the time thing:

If folks added up the time it takes them to pick up dog food at the vets or the pet store over the course of a month, they would realize that they could use that time to home cook if they really had a desire to do it. Shopping for home cooked food ingredients could be incorporated into regular grocery shopping.

I home cook and it takes me two hours per month on average. Two hours per month. 

If everyone who fed their dogs kibble actually tasted it, and took a trip to the factories where it was made, they'd probably be more willing to try real, unprocessed food.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 18 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841142


> Disclaimer: No offense intended toward anyone here. If you want to feed kibble, fine. Just let me give you a perspective on the time thing:
> 
> If folks added up the time it takes them to pick up dog food at the vets or the pet store over the course of a month, they would realize that they could use that time to home cook if they really had a desire to do it. Shopping for home cooked food ingredients could be incorporated into regular grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 18 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841142


> Disclaimer: No offense intended toward anyone here. If you want to feed kibble, fine. Just let me give you a perspective on the time thing:
> 
> If folks added up the time it takes them to pick up dog food at the vets or the pet store over the course of a month, they would realize that they could use that time to home cook if they really had a desire to do it. Shopping for home cooked food ingredients could be incorporated into regular grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: I put off homecooking for Lady for years because I didn't want to invest the time. Last year, after three mysterious bouts of HGE, we finally got to the point where I had run out of commercial food Lady could eat due to all her health issues (diabetes, allergies, liver disease) and now HGE.

I started homecooking for Lady a little over a year ago. As Nikki's mom says, shopping for the ingredients is part of my regular grocery shopping. The key is to cook in quantity, then divide the recipe and freeze it.

The little bit of extra work is well worth it. Several years ago Lady's bloodwork began to show liver damage from ten years of phenobarbital for seizures. A few of her other values were "off", too. She had bloodwork done just a few months ago and the effects of switching her to a homecooked diet were remarkable. One year earlier her ALT was 302. This time it was 79, perfectly normal! All her other values were in the normal range, too. According to my vet, 14 year old Miss Lady has the bloodwork of a puppy. :cheer:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 18 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841145


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 18 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841142





> Disclaimer: No offense intended toward anyone here. If you want to feed kibble, fine. Just let me give you a perspective on the time thing:
> 
> If folks added up the time it takes them to pick up dog food at the vets or the pet store over the course of a month, they would realize that they could use that time to home cook if they really had a desire to do it. Shopping for home cooked food ingredients could be incorporated into regular grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: I put off homecooking for Lady for years because I didn't want to invest the time. Last year, after three mysterious bouts of HGE, we finally got to the point where I had run out of commercial food Lady could eat due to all her health issues (diabetes, allergies, liver disease) and now HGE.

I started homecooking for Lady a little over a year ago. As Nikki's mom says, shopping for the ingredients is part of my regular grocery shopping. The key is to cook in quantity, then divide the recipe and freeze it.

The little bit of extra work is well worth it. Several years ago Lady's bloodwork began to show liver damage from ten years of phenobarbital for seizures. A few of her other values were "off", too. She had bloodwork done just a few months ago and the effects of switching her to a homecooked diet were remarkable. One year earlier her ALT was 302. This time it was 79, perfectly normal! All her other values were in the normal range, too. According to my vet, 14 year old Miss Lady has the bloodwork of a puppy. :cheer:
[/B][/QUOTE]

hmmmm, so what do you all feed them? Do you add any seasoning at all? How long does it take you all to mmake one meal?

To the OP, how long does it take to make salmon? 

My Gigi is free fed kibble, but maybe she can also get a meal of regular food daily...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sound lovely


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know how long it would take to make only one meal, but I would imagine it would take the same amount of time as preparing a human meal.

I usually make enough food for two weeks. I divide it up into daily servings and freeze. I cooked a batch yesterday, and now I have 12 days worth of food in my freezer, and two days worth of food in my refrigerator.

I use a specific recipe which contains salt, and several oils, and calcium. I usually add dried cranberries (apple juice sweetened) to the food. I cook a protein, a veggie or a mix of veggies, and sweet potatoes. Very easy to prepare. I saute the meat, steam the veggies, and roast the sweet potatoes separately, but all at the same time. After they are done, I let everything cool, then throw all of it into the food processor, add the oils, the salt, calcium (a must) and another supplement, puree it all together, then scoop it into small daily serving storage bowls. I freeze all but 2 days worth of food. I refrigerate 2 days worth, and I'm done. I take 2 days worth of food at a time out of the freezer. Some people add the vitamins to the big batch of food, but I add them to each serving at feeding time. 

It usually takes me about an hour to prep all this. Sometimes I'll do it at night, sometimes in the morning. It used to take longer, but now I have the routine down pat. It's no different than cooking a big batch of food for yourself or your family and freezing it. It's just something that you do and after a while, it becomes a habit like everything else. It's not as hard as most people imagine.


The good thing about it is that I know exactly what Nikki is eating. She hasn't had an ear infection, skin issues, allergies, etc. She is very healthy, happy, and has a nice coat.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

It really doesn't take very long. Maybe 15 minutes? I do it twice a week.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 18 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841155


> My Gigi is free fed kibble, but maybe she can also get a meal of regular food daily...[/B]


If homecooking makes up 20% or more of her diet, you would have to supplement to make sure Gigi is getting the proper nutrition. The exact calcium to phosphorus ratio is critical (1.2 parts of calcium for each 1 part of phosphorous (1.2:1) or dogs can develop cardiac, neurological or skeletal problems. If you decide to homecook you have to follow a recipe prepared by a nutritionist that contains all the necessary supplements.

You can certainly give Gigi snacks of fresh fruit and veggies, a little cooked salmon, etc., though. Organic yogurt is great, too.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been doing some homecooking for them lately. I'd say it makes up about 1/3 to 1/2 of what they eat daily (the rest kibble). So kibble in a.m. homecooked at night. I'm wondering if I add a vitamin to the homecooked, would that work?

Foods that I prepare for my family I don't add any oils or spices (kids like stuff plain) so it's easy enough to save whatever it is I'm making and make up a "stew" for the doggies. Right now I have two days worth for them in the fridge--brown rice, baked chicken & peas.

And really--if you compare the high cost of good quality dog food to ingredients you buy to make your own, dare I say it's cheaper to make your own. I add a good portion of grains to my dog's food because their sensitve stomachs do well on not--too-high protein. But that's just us.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 18 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841205


> I've been doing some homecooking for them lately. I'd say it makes up about 1/3 to 1/2 of what they eat daily (the rest kibble). So kibble in a.m. homecooked at night. I'm wondering if I add a vitamin to the homecooked, would that work?
> 
> Foods that I prepare for my family I don't add any oils or spices (kids like stuff plain) so it's easy enough to save whatever it is I'm making and make up a "stew" for the doggies. Right now I have two days worth for them in the fridge--brown rice, baked chicken & peas.
> 
> And really--if you compare the high cost of good quality dog food to ingredients you buy to make your own, dare I say it's cheaper to make your own. I add a good portion of grains to my dog's food because their sensitve stomachs do well on not--too-high protein. But that's just us.[/B]


Pam, if their diet is 1/3 to 1/2 homecooked, you absolutely have to supplement. You might be able to get away with a good multivitamin like the one from Animal Essentials and added calcium with a Tums everyday since they are both young and healthy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the Animal Essentials as it is an herbal vitamin supplement and so easy to sprinkle on the food. I think Nikki loves the taste. I also use their calcium, and I also add add Co enzyme Q10, and Colostrum to Nikki's food, plus probiotics.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

And if you don't want to "homecook homecook" look into Dr Harvey's as an option. It's very easy. You cook the mix in some water, add your protein, oil, and any supplements.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball has salmon every once in a while, too. I make sure though that no little tiny bones are hidden in the salmon. So, I go through every piece of salmon with my fingers before preparing it for Snowball.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 18 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841155


> To the OP, how long does it take to make salmon?
> 
> My Gigi is free fed kibble, but maybe she can also get a meal of regular food daily...[/B]


I alternate from fresh salmon at Whole Foods (expensive) and frozen salmon from Trader Joe's. You just preheat the oven to 375 degrees, wrap the salmon loosely in tin foil and place on tray, glaze if you wish with butter, lemon, olive oil, or whatever dressing you like (leave it plain for the dog), and bake for 20-25 minutes. I use a rice cooker to cook rice--just add rice, water, press the On button for brown rice, and it's done in 15-20 minutes as well.

Here's a simple but absolutely delicious dressing for salmon my girlfriends and I made recently:
1/2 stick butter (or less, if you're eating low-fat, mixed with EVOO instead)
juice from 1 lemon
a few big dashes of soy sause (this makes the dressing savoury)
3 tablespoons or so of honey (counteracts the lemon)

Melt in microwave and drizzle over salmon, then bake. Reserve some of the sauce for dressing later if you'd like extra flavor. It's amazingly simple and delicious.

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 18 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841142


> Disclaimer: No offense intended toward anyone here. If you want to feed kibble, fine. Just let me give you a perspective on the time thing:
> 
> If folks added up the time it takes them to pick up dog food at the vets or the pet store over the course of a month, they would realize that they could use that time to home cook if they really had a desire to do it. Shopping for home cooked food ingredients could be incorporated into regular grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


I think it's wonderful that you take such good care of you pets! I do think they are so lucky to have you, and your posts about the options of homecooking are incredibly informative. Thank you for them.

In response to your post, I will offer my own perspective on this issue. As pet owners hailing from diverse backgrounds, each of us must strive to make the optimal choice for our dogs given our unique set of constraints--whether that be time, financial resources, care provision and support from friends and family, geographical location and climate, cost of living, health risk factors endemic to our particular area, etc. Optimality, by definition, yields different outcomes depending on context.

I love my dog very much, but I start work full-time at my NYC law firm in 1 week, and the hours I will be working amount to approximately 12 per day, including some weekends. I took this summer as my opportunity to train my dog, get him vaccinated and healthy, teach him doggie manners and skills, and bond with him. Darcy now has the basics he needs to go to daycare. We've been doing trial runs and he loves his time with the other dogs. I am paying a lot of money for a daycare run by a CPDT (certified professional dog trainer) and staffed around-the-clock by a trained supervisor in the play rooms. The daycare center offers a live-feed webcam of all the dogs, so I can watch my pup playing anytime.

This means my dog will go to a high-quality Manhattan daycare from 8 am in the morning until whenever I finish work, which will range from 6 to 9 pm in the evening. I will be eating all my meals at the firm's cafeteria, and I will be working long hours, including some Saturdays and Sundays. I do not think I will ever cook myself a full meal or make a grocery run--this is New York, it's often cheaper to eat out.

As much as I care about my dogs' dietary health, he is doing extremely well on his current diet supplemented by occasional treats I manage to make at home. Many other working young professionals are in my position, including fellow lawyers with dogs, and I do think we are making the optimal choices we can in the best interests of our dogs, given our employment commitments.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Oct 19 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841746


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 18 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841142





> Disclaimer: No offense intended toward anyone here. If you want to feed kibble, fine. Just let me give you a perspective on the time thing:
> 
> If folks added up the time it takes them to pick up dog food at the vets or the pet store over the course of a month, they would realize that they could use that time to home cook if they really had a desire to do it. Shopping for home cooked food ingredients could be incorporated into regular grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


I think it's wonderful that you take such good care of you pets! I do think they are so lucky to have you, and your posts about the options of homecooking are incredibly informative. Thank you for them.

In response to your post, I will offer my own perspective on this issue. As pet owners hailing from diverse backgrounds, each of us must strive to make the optimal choice for our dogs given our unique set of constraints--whether that be time, financial resources, care provision and support from friends and family, geographical location and climate, cost of living, health risk factors endemic to our particular area, etc. Optimality, by definition, yields different outcomes depending on context.

I love my dog very much, but I start work full-time at my NYC law firm in 1 week, and the hours I will be working amount to approximately 12 per day, including some weekends. I took this summer as my opportunity to train my dog, get him vaccinated and healthy, teach him doggie manners and skills, and bond with him. Darcy now has the basics he needs to go to daycare. We've been doing trial runs and he loves his time with the other dogs. I am paying a lot of money for a daycare run by a CPDT (certified professional dog trainer) and staffed around-the-clock by a trained supervisor in the play rooms. The daycare center offers a live-feed webcam of all the dogs, so I can watch my pup playing anytime.

*This means my dog will go to a high-quality Manhattan daycare from 8 am in the morning until whenever I finish work, which will range from 6 to 9 pm in the evening. I will be eating all my meals at the firm's cafeteria, and I will be working long hours, including some Saturdays and Sundays. I do not think I will ever cook myself a full meal or make a grocery run--this is New York, it's often cheaper to eat out.

As much as I care about my dogs' dietary health, he is doing extremely well on his current diet supplemented by occasional treats I manage to make at home. Many other working young professionals are in my position, including fellow lawyers with dogs, and I do think we are making the optimal choices we can in the best interests of our dogs, given our employment commitments.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Amen!!!!! :yes: 
Billable hours!!! Woo Hoo!! LOL!!


((hugs)) to you and Darcy!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay, I think I've had it with the direction this thread has turned.

If I offend anyone with this reply, then pm me to rant. I'm done with this thread, and I won't post further. In fact, I think I need a little vacation from SM. 

Repeat after me: 

*Nobody is trying to make anyone feel like a bad Maltese owner if they don't home cook.*

If you think that home cookers are posting here to make anyone feel guilty, I believe that is a wrong assumption. I and others discuss this topic because we see the good results of home cooking and we want to share the results and encourage others WHO ARE ABLE TO DO IT. And sometimes people think that it is harder than it is, or takes longer than it does. I believe that one of the reasons this forum exists is to give and receive help and advice, and create friendships, too.

Regarding long explanations of fabulously busy lives, I mean, seriously: Do we really have to have all of the details on how many hours one works, and how high-end and wonderful their dog's daycare is? Please....as if.....anyone has time to read, or is even interested in, all those little day-to-day details. 

Does anyone else besides me wonder why people who work 12 hours a day away from their dog want to have a dog? I'm blessed to be able to work at home, which I love. If I worked 12 hours a day out of the home, away from my dog....well, I wouldn't have a dog. Now, remember, before you get ready to throw something at me, that's my opinion on the matter, and I can think anything I want. 

There are a lot of great explanations as to why a person can't home cook. If you don't cook for yourself, or if you just don't want to do it, or you just can't, it really doesn't bother me one bit, and no explanation is necessary. When I post to SM about home cooking, holistic health, etc. *it is because I am trying to help people*, not impress them, or make them feel guilty, or make myself look good. Please, folks, I'm too old for those games. No one can make you feel guilty or defensive but you. 

Good night, everyone! Love ya! SM rocks!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in Vet school and I'd say I'm busy too but I also am able to homecook for my dogs. It really doesn't take that much time...although I will admit that sometimes I'm not in the mood to do it...but most of the time I'm not in the mood to cook for myself either LOL..I just wish my meals could magically appear. Anyway this is how long it takes me to cook in case anyone is interested. I cook 12 days worth of food at a time.

Sweet Potatos take 1 1/2 hours to bake in the oven
Salmon takes about 15 minutes to bake in the oven
Tilapia takes about 15-20 minutes to bake in the oven

*Note* the above all take me like 2-5 minutes each to lay out on a pan and stick in the oven. I don't necessarily count this in the amount of time it takes me to homecook other than having to be in my house while it cooks...because I do other things while they cook...watch tv, do laundry, study, clean house, bathe dogs, etc.

After the sweet potatos, salmon and tilapia are cooked it usually takes me 30-45 minutes to actively prepare the 12 days of food. I dumb all the fish in a bowl and with a fork shred it (this doesn't take but 1-2 minutes). And then I put some frozen green beans on the stove to steam..this takes about 10 minutes. While the green beans steam, I scoop the sweet potatos out of their skins and mash up in a bowl. I then take the green beans, pour them into a blender and puree (takes just a couple minutes). So then I have my bowl of sweet potatos, bowl of pureed green beans, and bowl of fish. I set out my tuperware containers...each container holds 4 days worth of food for each of my dogs. I measure and add each ingredient to the containers and then mix up. (this part usually takes about 15-20 minutes). 

And that's about it...once the main ingredients are cooked, it really doesn't take long to actually portion out and mix up the meals. I don't think 30-45 minutes per 12 days is too bad. 

I will say that homecooking is more expensive than buying a bag of kibble for sure..but probably not more expensive than feeding premium canned food or raw. None of my good friends here locally homecook for their dogs..but they do feed premium commercial foods (kibble, raw or dehydrated raw). I choose not to feed kibble but do know that it's what a lot of people want to feed so therefor I try to recommend the best kibbles when I'm asked. Everyone has to choose the type of food that works best for them and their dog I suppose.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am going to post my home cooking recipe in the pinned forum about home cooking if anyone is interested. (As soon as I finish my coffee)


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Oct 17 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840950


> I was cooking some salmon and brown rice today, and saw my pup wiggling his nose at the delicious smells and gazing hopelessly at my meal. He has been eating the Prescription Diet W/D religiously with great stool results. As a treat I decided to crate train him with a few pieces of undressed, baked salmon and a small dish of the warm rice. Darcy inhaled the food in under 10 seconds and waited in his crate for more, wagging his tail the whole time.
> 
> This probably ends my quest for new commercial treats to entice him with, as I've never seen such an enthusiastic food response from him before. I do understand why those of you who homecook prefer it: clearly the dogs really enjoy the fresh human-grade food. We'll be using salmon and brown rice for training treats now![/B]



GrOwing up, we always had dogs. Big dogs, little dogs, purebreds and mutts. We never gave them dog food. They ate what we ate. Both breakfast and dinner. They were never sick and all lived to ripe old ages. Did we give them spicy foods? No, my mom would remove their portions before seasoning our food. What was amazing? They never had to go to the vet for anything except a check-up. There were never any problems.

I now homecook too. If they can't have what we are eating, they have a meal that was prepared beforehand in the crockpot and frozen. I just thaw it. Do I supplement? No, not really. The only thing I use is Halo dream coat oil, and I sprinkle a bit of crushed eggshell on top of their meals. If I make a large batch, I use 1/2 tsp. Of crushed eggshell per pound of food. Check out Dogaware.com. There is great info on this site re: homecooking. Good Luck!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841843


> I am going to post my home cooking recipe in the pinned forum about home cooking if anyone is interested. (As soon as I finish my coffee)[/B]


I'm interested! :biggrin: Thank you!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 20 2009, 08:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841848


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841843





> I am going to post my home cooking recipe in the pinned forum about home cooking if anyone is interested. (As soon as I finish my coffee)[/B]


I'm interested! :biggrin: Thank you!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I posted it, finally. Here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry841860

Remember, everyone: We can do all sorts of fantastic things for our dogs, but they really don't care about all that. The 2 most important things we can give our dogs are our love and our time. That is what they want.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841861


> Remember, everyone: We can do all sorts of fantastic things for our dogs, but they really don't care about all that. The 2 most important things we can give our dogs are our love and our time. That is what they want.[/B]


 :goodpost: I couldn't agree more!

I just want to mention one thing. If you do decide to homecook, it is very important to get a blood chemistry panel done six months after you start to make sure your dog is getting the proper nutrition. As I said before, the correct phosphorus to calcium ratio is critical. Dogs have a much higher calcium requirement than we do. A little dog like a Maltese needs about as much calcium as an adult woman. 

Interestingly, Lady's potassium was too low on commercial food, but once I switched her to homecooking, her potassium and calcium levels are now perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

An easy way to add calcium is to cook baby bok choy, which has the highest level of bio-available calcium for a non-dairy food. Yogurt as a snack if your pup is not lactose intolerance is good too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 20 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841865


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841861





> Remember, everyone: We can do all sorts of fantastic things for our dogs, but they really don't care about all that. The 2 most important things we can give our dogs are our love and our time. That is what they want.[/B]


 :goodpost: I couldn't agree more!

I just want to mention one thing. If you do decide to homecook, it is very important to get a blood chemistry panel done six months after you start to make sure your dog is getting the proper nutrition. As I said before, the correct phosphorus to calcium ratio is critical. Dogs have a much higher calcium requirement than we do. A little dog like a Maltese needs about as much calcium as an adult woman. 

Interestingly, Lady's potassium was too low on commercial food, but once I switched her to homecooking, her potassium and calcium levels are now perfect. :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, I did a six month blood chem panel done, and all was well. Good idea, Marj.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 19 2009, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841796


> Okay, I think I've had it with the direction this thread has turned.
> 
> If I offend anyone with this reply, then pm me to rant. I'm done with this thread, and I won't post further. In fact, I think I need a little vacation from SM.
> 
> ...


I think some of this was uncalled for. I am happy for you that you can work at home and be with your dog all the time. It is not an option for many of us. Those of us that do work outside the home try to offer our pets (and sometimes our families) the best that we have to offer. I still love coming home to my dogs and love the time I do get to spend with them. I do not home cook because I do not have time, and I am not sure I understand all of my dogs nutritional needs well enough. If you read here on SM, you can certainly tell there are vast differences of opinion about what is good and what is not so good. I wouldn't use this forum as the deciding factor to how and what to home cook. And as for me....*I am interested *in reading how everyone here deals with the details of life in general, and how we incorporate our dogs into those lives. Opinions are great, rude comments are uncalled for.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Oct 20 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841904


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 19 2009, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841796





> Okay, I think I've had it with the direction this thread has turned.
> 
> If I offend anyone with this reply, then pm me to rant. I'm done with this thread, and I won't post further. In fact, I think I need a little vacation from SM.
> 
> ...


I think some of this was uncalled for. I am happy for you that you can work at home and be with your dog all the time. It is not an option for many of us. Those of us that do work outside the home try to offer our pets (and sometimes our families) the best that we have to offer. I still love coming home to my dogs and love the time I do get to spend with them. I do not home cook because I do not have time, and I am not sure I understand all of my dogs nutritional needs well enough. If you read here on SM, you can certainly tell there are vast differences of opinion about what is good and what is not so good. I wouldn't use this forum as the deciding factor to how and what to home cook. And as for me....*I am interested *in reading how everyone here deals with the details of life in general, and how we incorporate our dogs into those lives. Opinions are great, rude comments are uncalled for.
[/B][/QUOTE]





Edited.*

Like I said in my post, Pammy, if you are unable to cook for you dog, so what? No one is judging you. Everyone has their own needs. 

I'm not into playing the "who has the best situation in life" game, okay? I may be home all the time, but I don't earn a salary, so there are tradeoffs in life. I may be happy, but I'm broke. 

Yes, I wonder why people who work 12 hours a day and weekends want to have dogs. I am entitled to my opinion like everyone else here and I think that if I was going to work 80 hours a week, I'd have no time for myself, let alone a dog. 

I've been there, I've worked those hours on Wall Street. I would never have even considered having a dog back then. And no, I am not interested in hearing all the details on how much money a person will spend in place of being with their dog, which is what the dog really needs. It just makes me feel very bad for the dog.

I'm just weary of people getting snippy with me because I provide information. I spend a lot of time providing info and links for people because I want to help, not impress, or compare myself to others. 

If you or others care to discuss this further, you can pm me. I'm not going to continue trading disagreements here because yes, it can get rude.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841923


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Oct 20 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841904





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 19 2009, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841796





> Okay, I think I've had it with the direction this thread has turned.
> 
> If I offend anyone with this reply, then pm me to rant. I'm done with this thread, and I won't post further. In fact, I think I need a little vacation from SM.
> 
> ...


I think some of this was uncalled for. I am happy for you that you can work at home and be with your dog all the time. It is not an option for many of us. Those of us that do work outside the home try to offer our pets (and sometimes our families) the best that we have to offer. I still love coming home to my dogs and love the time I do get to spend with them. I do not home cook because I do not have time, and I am not sure I understand all of my dogs nutritional needs well enough. If you read here on SM, you can certainly tell there are vast differences of opinion about what is good and what is not so good. I wouldn't use this forum as the deciding factor to how and what to home cook. And as for me....*I am interested *in reading how everyone here deals with the details of life in general, and how we incorporate our dogs into those lives. Opinions are great, rude comments are uncalled for.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Like I said in my post, Pammy, if you are unable to cook for you dog, so what? No one is judging you. Everyone has their own needs. 
Yes, I was testy. You know why? I am tired of people getting on the defensive WITH ME because I home cook and because I am happy that I work at home. I don't get annoyed at people who work for a living and have no time to cook, they get annoyed at me because I say that some people might be surprised at how easy it can be to home cook. 

I'm not into playing the "who has the best situation in life" game, okay? I may be home all the time, but I don't earn a salary, so there are tradeoffs in life. 

Yes, I wonder why people who work 12 hours a day and weekends want to have dogs. I am entitled to my opinion like everyone else here and I think that if I was going to work 80 hours a week, I'd have no time for myself, let alone a dog. I've been there, I've worked those hours on Wall Street. I would never have had a dog back then. And I don't need someone telling me how much money they will spend on OTHER PEOPLE taking care of their dog, as if that's a wonderful situation.

I'm just weary of people getting snippy with me because I provide information. I spend a lot of time providing info and links for people because I want to help you, not compare myself to others. If you don't like what I post, that's fine with me. But I, like everyone else here, am entitled to my opinion.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have re-read all of these posts, and I think maybe you should too. No one is playing the "who has the best situation in life" game with you, just sharing different POV's. No need to be defensive. We are all here to share friendship and information about our DOGS. That is the reason for this site if I am not mistaken. I don't think anyone is attacking you at all. But I stand by what I said, OPINIONS are great! Comments like *"Regarding long explanations of fabulously busy lives, I mean, seriously: Do we really have to have all of the details on how many hours one works, and how high-end and wonderful their dog's daycare is? Please....as if.....anyone has time to read, or is even interested in, all those little day-to-day details. "* are not kind. Peace.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Whoa everyone! How 'bout those Phillies?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My, how SM has changed in the 20 months I've been here. I used to really enjoy logging on to this forum. Maybe it is time to move on.

For those of you who think I have been rude and feel that they must point it out here, my apologies for the misunderstanding. 

However, like I said before, if you wish to discuss my comments, please feel free to pm me, and we can talk privately. 

I don't wish to engage in any further debates in this thread because obviously, my remarks have been, and probably will be, taken in the most absolutely wrong way, and there is no point in an endless public debate. 

Thank you. 



Phillies? Okay but, I'm a Yankees fan.  Sorry!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

your recipe sounds delish lawgirl! i'm going to try it for lex hehe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

_Let's get this back on topic. If the OP would like it closed, I will be glad to._


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841861


> QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 20 2009, 08:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841848





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841843





> I am going to post my home cooking recipe in the pinned forum about home cooking if anyone is interested. (As soon as I finish my coffee)[/B]


I'm interested! :biggrin: Thank you!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I posted it, finally. Here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry841860

Remember, everyone: We can do all sorts of fantastic things for our dogs, but they really don't care about all that. The 2 most important things we can give our dogs are our love and our time. That is what they want.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Don't tell my Rylie that LOL He's pretty serious about food and treats...he's my little piggy. He's the most food obsessed dog I've ever known. But I agree with you  Rylie's favorite three things are Me, food, and playing tug-of-war with his toys.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841966


> _Let's get this back on topic. If the OP would like it closed, I will be glad to._[/B]


Thank you, Sher. If I was too harsh, I am sorry. No one should take it personally. Here's the thing. Besides being sensitive about some folks thinking that I tried to make them feel guilty about home cooking, I have seen one too many dogs (from my pet sitting days) whose owners were absent a lot. The dogs were confused and anxious most of the time. They didn't really understand where they belonged, and would get very anxious wondering whether the pet sitter was their "person," or the owner was their "person?" A couple of dogs had separation anxiety and were so starved for attention from their person that they never calmed down.

I had a situation where the dog stopped obeying their owner, and would only listen to me because the owner was gone all the time. It was very sad, and eventually that owner had to give the dog up due to behavioral issues. When I hear stories about others who are not able to be with their dogs, I react out of emotion for the dog.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I, for one, have really appreciated and benefited from Suzan's knowledge and advice regarding nutrition, home-cooking, and health for both us and our babies. I think she has always come from a place of love, of wanting to provide more info for people to read up on and make decisions for themselves. I have also been surprised that some have felt that they had to defend their decision not to home cook when no judgment was cast on them. I guess it's understandable because we all love our babies so much, and we feel guilty if we cannot give them the absolute best, even if it is the absolute best we are capable of giving given our constraints at the time. Thank you, Suzan! :ThankYou: Please don't give up on SM. I'd love for you to keep sharing all that you know about health and nutrition, whether it is for us or for our fur babies!


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841970


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841966





> _Let's get this back on topic. If the OP would like it closed, I will be glad to._[/B]


Thank you, Sher. If I was too harsh, I am sorry. No one should take it personally. Here's the thing. Besides being sensitive about some folks thinking that I tried to make them feel guilty about home cooking, I have seen one too many dogs (from my pet sitting days) whose owners were absent a lot. The dogs were confused and anxious most of the time. They didn't really understand where they belonged, and would get very anxious wondering whether the pet sitter was their "person," or the owner was their "person?" A couple of dogs had separation anxiety and were so starved for attention from their person that they never calmed down.

I had a situation where the dog stopped obeying their owner, and would only listen to me because the owner was gone all the time. It was very sad, and eventually that owner had to give the dog up due to behavioral issues. When I hear stories about others who are not able to be with their dogs, I react out of emotion for the dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nikki's Mom: I don't take offense at anything you have written, nor did you make me feel "guilt." If I felt guilty about how I live my life and provide for my dog, I would not post it on this public forum to share. I have thanked you many times for your interesting posts about health and nutrition, and I do appreciate your perspective. I wish you could be more open-minded toward mine.

I have not tried to psychoanalyze you, and I would be grateful if--in the spirit of maintaining collegiality on this forum--you refrained from imputing motives and feelings to me that are not supported anywhere in my postings. I was merely providing my perspective on how we all make choices based on constraints. This forum has always been about sharing our own experiences, however diverse they may be, and I was merely adding my own story to the many narratives.

You claim a position of neutrality by saying you are not judging other SM members when you post your links. I have found your reply, implying that I am trying to boast about my "fabulously busy life," unnecessary, judgmental, and incorrect. I could be similarly unfair in interpreting your posts as suggesting that only people who can "work at home" should own dogs, and that the rest of us with full-time jobs in offices don't deserve the joys and responsibilities of dog ownership. However, I can't believe you would think such a thing.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Oct 21 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842213


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841970





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 20 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841966





> _Let's get this back on topic. If the OP would like it closed, I will be glad to._[/B]


Thank you, Sher. If I was too harsh, I am sorry. No one should take it personally. Here's the thing. Besides being sensitive about some folks thinking that I tried to make them feel guilty about home cooking, I have seen one too many dogs (from my pet sitting days) whose owners were absent a lot. The dogs were confused and anxious most of the time. They didn't really understand where they belonged, and would get very anxious wondering whether the pet sitter was their "person," or the owner was their "person?" A couple of dogs had separation anxiety and were so starved for attention from their person that they never calmed down.

I had a situation where the dog stopped obeying their owner, and would only listen to me because the owner was gone all the time. It was very sad, and eventually that owner had to give the dog up due to behavioral issues. When I hear stories about others who are not able to be with their dogs, I react out of emotion for the dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nikki's Mom: I don't take offense at anything you have written, nor did you make me feel "guilt." If I felt guilty about how I live my life and provide for my dog, I would not post it on this public forum to share. I have thanked you many times for your interesting posts about health and nutrition, and I do appreciate your perspective. I wish you could be more open-minded toward mine.

I have not tried to psychoanalyze you, and I would be grateful if--in the spirit of maintaining collegiality on this forum--you refrained from imputing motives and feelings to me that are not supported anywhere in my postings. I was merely providing my perspective on how we all make choices based on constraints. This forum has always been about sharing our own experiences, however diverse they may be, and I was merely adding my own story to the many narratives.

You claim a position of neutrality by saying you are not judging other SM members when you post your links. I have found your reply, implying that I am trying to boast about my "fabulously busy life," unnecessary, judgmental, and incorrect. I could be similarly unfair in interpreting your posts as suggesting that only people who can "work at home" should own dogs, and that the rest of us with full-time jobs in offices don't deserve the joys and responsibilities of dog ownership. However, I can't believe you would think such a thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]



You know, we could spend a lot of time here trying to "out talk" each other. I am sure that you don't have the time, and neither do I. Let's put it into perspective - this is a dog forum. 

As an animal lover, I think that everyone who has a desire to have a pet companion should do so. Of course working people should have dogs! I've never thought otherwise. When I worked an 8-5 job, I had a dog, and I did NOT home cook for her. 

However, I didn't have a dog when I worked 70 hours a week plus weekends because I didn't think it was fair to have a companion if I could not provide enough companionship. I don't know how many dogs you've owned, but when I post to SM, I speak from experience of owning several dogs, pet sitting, and knowing others who have owned dogs. I have fed my previous dogs cheap kibble, science diet, canned food, premium food, etc. I had a period of time in my life when I did own a dog, and had to be out of the home for 12 hours a day, for about 3 months. I believe that I learned a lot from my experiences and my mistakes and if I could help someone not make the same mistakes, I'm glad for them.

In my experience of being a pet sitter, and knowing other pet sitters and a dog trainer, I know that being away from a dog most of the time, like working 12 hours a day plus weekends, or traveling constantly for many weeks at a time, will eventually cause anxiety and sadness for the dog, no matter how well-intentioned the owner, and how well-cared for the dog is. I and other pet sitters I know have cared for these dogs, and I have seen some very sad situations. So, when you posted your reasons for not home cooking, and then went into such great detail about the daycare, it bothered me enough to be sarcastic, because I personally know of, and heard other stories of, dogs who have had the best care, but became absolute wrecks due to being away from their "person." My feelings are for the dog-don't take it personally. 

I wasn't trying to psychoanalyze you or impute motives, and I don't think you are trying to boast about your life. I think that you have read much more into this than is actually there. I don't play head games with people as I'm too blunt, and I'm too old for that crap anyway. I come to SM to be informed and to help others regarding their dogs. I am not really all that interested in members careers, whether they are rich or poor, what their politics are, etc. etc. I'm here for one reason: to discuss Maltese dogs and how to care for them so that they can be happy and healthy.

I have already apologized if I came across as harsh, therefore, I think I've said what I've had to say to you, and to SM in this thread. I don't care to elaborate any further within this topic. I didn't really understand the original point of this thread in the first place, but please feel free to direct this thread back to the topic.

I think that you have misunderstood me, and I have misunderstood you. It often happens online. If you want to discuss it further, let's take it off the forum and into private messaging. Otherwise, let's agree to disagree, leave it at that and move on. I'm done.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wild-caught salmon coated in lard and baked or broiled is so, so good. :biggrin: After it's baked or broiled, I glaze it with a lot of butter and sprinkle it with ocean sea salt. Sophie goes absolutely nuts for this. 

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 20 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841994


> I, for one, have really appreciated and benefited from Suzan's knowledge and advice regarding nutrition, home-cooking, and health for both us and our babies. I think she has always come from a place of love, of wanting to provide more info for people to read up on and make decisions for themselves. I have also been surprised that some have felt that they had to defend their decision not to home cook when no judgment was cast on them. I guess it's understandable because we all love our babies so much, and we feel guilty if we cannot give them the absolute best, even if it is the absolute best we are capable of giving given our constraints at the time. Thank you, Suzan! :ThankYou: Please don't give up on SM. I'd love for you to keep sharing all that you know about health and nutrition, whether it is for us or for our fur babies![/B]


:goodpost: Wholeheartedly, I agree.

Suzan, you've been nothing but an asset to SM. I have always been under the impression that you share your knowledge with us because you have a genuine desire to help, not because you want to impress us or make yourself look like a good person. I have never felt you were judgmental toward those who decide not to home-cook for their fluff-babies, either. Shame on those who would suggest or even think this. Your departure from SM would be a huge blow to the site, in my opinion. I've told you this before a million times, I'm sure, but you are such a wealth of knowledge when it comes to holistic health and nutrition. Your threads/posts are invaluable to people like me, and I always look forward to reading them. 

By the way, I would like to suggest looking into utilizing the "Ignore" option in the future. I'm not implying that you should add the OP to your list, as I think this thread turned out the way it did due to a simple misunderstanding, not because of hatred or resentment on either side's part. But for future reference, just add the person you're having "trouble" with onto this list. This will allow you to ignore the person's threads/posts. It will be like he or she does not exist.  So far, I have only had to add one individual to this list, and it has been wonderful.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

My dogs looove salmom. I use it in there food sometimes. Thanks for the ideas & the recipe. 
I didn't realize that there are dogie daycare places with webcams. (the webcams, not daycare) LOL! I kinda live in a bubble! :rofl:


----------

